# how far does microfire 3500K throw?



## picard (Sep 25, 2009)

How far does Microfire 3500K throw? I read reviews from light review but there is no picture of the beam.

Does it throw 500yards or 700ft?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2009)

"Throw" is completely subjective as you may already realize so I'll have to give you a relative scale.

Target being a powerline tower with mild-medium light pollution. 

AE24W 275 yards
Xenide25 300 yards

Microfire 325yards

X990 375 yards
N30 400 yards
Polarion 40W 500 yards
Polarion 50W 550 yards
POB 600 yards
Costco 700 yards 


This will be a floating scale depending on range, target size, and ambient light but this is about the relative difference between the lights.


----------



## picard (Sep 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> "Throw" is completely subjective as you may already realize so I'll have to give you a relative scale.
> 
> Target being a powerline tower with mild-medium light pollution.
> 
> ...



ok. That's what I want to know.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is the Microfire at 440 yards compared to the PH40

K3500






PH40





Please excuse the blurry images but they're old images that I never really intended using.

As you can see, it will project some quantity of light well beyond the stated yardage in my relative comparisons but I always prefer stating conservative figures when it comes to "throw range" since many things can effect it.


----------



## picard (Sep 26, 2009)

why does the microfire beam look bluish while PH40 look plain white?

Does the microfire beam look really blue in real life?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 26, 2009)

That's the difference in color temperature. The Microfire is 6000+K compared to the Polarion's 4300K. The colors represented in this these photos are reasonably accurate having set the white balance to "daylight."

Anyone considering the K3500 should also have a close look at the Oracle 35W. It's larger but has a longer run-time and much better color temperature than the Microfire.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 27, 2009)

Patriot said:


> That's the difference in color temperature. The Microfire is 6000+K compared to the Polarion's 4300K. The colors represented in this these photos are reasonably accurate having set the white balance to "daylight."
> 
> Anyone considering the K3500 should also have a close look at the Oracle 35W. It's larger but has a longer run-time and much better color temperature than the Microfire.


 
+1, it has a beautiful beam, but I would think the Microfire would be more robust.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's another pic at 330 yards to a different tower and lots of ambient light!
Also, it's PH50 instead of PH40

Control





K3500R





PH50


----------



## SAcharlie (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW both those Polarions look great. You say the POB and Costco throw ~6-700yds; what models are those?
Thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Patriot has been very helpful in this thread, and all of his relative throw estimations are correct.

The POB (a.k.a. Vector Power On Board HID) and Costco HID (a.k.a. Mega Illuminator) are large reflectored rechargeable HID handheld spotlights. They are 35W HIDs that output approximately 3000 lumens, but their large reflectors allow them to have extreme throw.

Currently, the POB is very difficult to get a hold of, and the Costco is out of stock. You may want to consider the SunForce 25 million candlepower HID instead, which is amazing and throws a tad better than the Costco.

SunForce thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239250

Comparison; Costco/Ti Mega bottom, POB middle right, Stanley HID middle left, N30 top right, and a cheap Black&Decker Incan top left:







Now a direct size comparison between the Costco and SunForce 25MCP:







There is also the Stanley 35W 3000 lumen HID $70 from Walmart (seen in my top pic) which is pretty close to the POB in throw and an amazing bargain.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2009)

Great size comparisons Bluebeam. You've got a nice collection there.


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 3, 2009)

A POB will occasionally pop up on Ebay, but now they seem to be going for well over $100.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2009)

Still not a bad price for what it is. It was selling for wholesale for a long time. Worth picking up if the pop up for sale and they make nice upgrade mods.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Great size comparisons Bluebeam. You've got a nice collection there.


 
Thank you, Patriot!


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm just thinking... What could be the motivation of buying Microfire warrior for $500 if you could have similar light for $70...
As I was nearly ready to spend that $500 :candle:, please tell me I'm right and that Stanley is bul***t. Otherwise, I now nothing anymore


----------



## Patriot (Jan 3, 2010)

Full aluminum body, better water resistance, much smaller physical size, much lighter, a higher ratio of output per displacement, adjustable focus, li-ion battery, faster charging.....

If you rate all lights by output alone, I'm afraid many lights and their respective price points aren't going to seem logical from your perspective.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 3, 2010)

Patriot said:


> AE24W 275 yards
> Xenide25 300 yards
> 
> Microfire 325yards
> ...



Thanks for this comparison list Patriot.I got a big smile seeing that my $39.95 POB could throw with the best of them.

And for the last time(maybe) I'm going to say-"I wish I had bought a couple more of them when they were still that cheap"!!!!!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 3, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Thanks for this comparison list Patriot.I got a big smile seeing that my $39.95 POB could throw with the best of them.



You're welcome. The POB was a super nice light for the money. I still can't believe they were $40. Get rid of the SLA and it's that much more attractive.




I think I'll update that previous list as well.


a relative scale.

Target being a powerline tower with mild-medium light pollution. 

AE24W 275 yards
Xenide25 300 yards (1500L version)
*Boxer 24W 325 yards*
Microfire 325yards
X990 375 yards
N30 400 yards
Polarion 40W 500 yards
Polarion 50W 550 yards
*Polarion CSWL 600 yards*
POB 600 yards
Costco 700 yards 

This will be a floating scale depending on range, target size, and ambient light but this is about the relative difference between the lights


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 4, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> I'm just thinking... What could be the motivation of buying Microfire warrior for $500 if you could have similar light for $70...
> As I was nearly ready to spend that $500 :candle:, please tell me I'm right and that Stanley is bul***t. Otherwise, I now nothing anymore


 
They couldn’t be more different, what you need them for, is the most important deciding factor. If you just want a “wow” light which will not get more use then once a week, then the Stanly is probably what your after. However if you need a highly dependable every day use light “their was a member on here who used it working every night on the Police force:candle:” then you should look more into a Microfire type light, “or even the Wolf eyes”. To put it simply: The output is the major concern = Stanly, The actual light is what is important = The Microfire. Also from what I’ve heard, the Stanly should throw to around 650 yards “give or take:shrug:”. 
 
However, Patriot’s effective throw statistics, are pretty much perfect:thumbsup:, from what I have seen first hand. We must have similar eyes:twothumbs!


----------

